# CONNECTICUT ... Several Sunday hunting bills proposed



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

There are several Sunday hunting bills proposed in Connecticut. The following are directly related to archery.


http://www.cga.ct.gov/2005/tob/h/2005HB-05103-R00-HB.htm


http://www.cga.ct.gov/2005/tob/h/2005HB-05588-R00-HB.htm


http://www.cga.ct.gov/2005/tob/s/2005SB-00194-R00-SB.htm


Others, not specifically related to archery, are ...

5587, 5593, 6253, 6256, and 379


http://www.cga.ct.gov/


----------

